# G&P 35W HID 3500 Lumens Flashlight GP771 Got Failed to Light



## HiDefLight (Dec 23, 2007)

My First Brand new on G&P 35W HID 3500 Lumens Flashlight GP771 Got Failed to Light After first time == 
-
Hello to All owner of G&P 771 Hid FlashLight even happen Failed ignition to firing Lamp ( let me know )
-
-
I got item from ebay then, i put battery pack to charger let wait for 8 hours to full charger the battery pack then put battery pack to Flashlight assembly then push power button off then on i notice it first light up like flash (strobe) for 2 seconds then glow up from blue arc into bright more white color for while then turn off the flashlight for 2 minute to cool down then i push button on again it look no firing lamp ( just see small spark inside bulb as ignition ) then no lighting then nothing get power light turn off then turn on switch again it show small spark inside bulb "like spark plug ignition" i went and asked to Automobiles dealer then they said the HID bulb might failed or ballast module failed too ------ 

what, I do next for fix or replace or return item to seller in ebay...

thank you 
hideflight..


----------



## john2551 (Dec 25, 2007)

Why am i not surprised by this! A 35w HID compact 8" light with a 5000k bulb for $219 USD, i guess we all knew that was too good to be true.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 25, 2007)

Unfortunately G&P does not have a very good track record. All you can do is review the seller's return policy. Most of us here purchase lights from a couple of well known retailers who have outstanding service. When you buy stuff like that from Ebay, there is definitely more risk involved an a lot of counterfeiting out there. Anyhoo, good luck with the situation. I hope you're able to get a replacement.


----------



## HiDefLight (Dec 28, 2007)

Im Reported to Seller & they not answer then I wait & no Reply..
Im have filing dispute for Problem on my Non Working items
--> G&P 35W HID 3500 Lumens Tactical R/C Flashlight GP771
====================================
I will wait to hear from http://www.ehobbyasia.com ==> about 
the problem on G&P 35w Hid 3.5K Lumen Flashlight Model GP771

------
I went to Local Flashlight Dealer in California & they look at the G&P 
Flashlight that Local Dealer said it might No Quailty Design the Ballast , 
Lamp it might be counterfeiting there on parts from Microfire Warrior III

------
The G&P 35W HID SPOTLIGHT GP680 Like Surefire Hellfighter Spotlight 
Check ==>> I asked seller & he said no comment about this spotlight,
------
I guess G&P Build on counterfeiting Flashlight & SpotLight from other..
------
Thank for Understand..
HiDefLight..
------


----------



## Patriot (Dec 28, 2007)

I didn't understand if you were saying that your local dealer thought that it was counterfeit or not, but the "real" G&P 35W was considered for sale to CPFers by BugOutGear. After some initial failures related to the ballast it was tested again by a CPF member and it had more issues such as a very weak handle, which if I remember correctly, actually broke. BOG officially decided that because of quality concerns they would not sell this product from their store.

My point is that even if you got a "real" G&P 35W light, it doesn't surprise me that it's not working. It may even have a ballast failure just like the other lights tested.

Hopefully your dispute with the seller will end up with a refund for you.


----------



## HiDefLight (Jan 10, 2008)

:welcome: Updated January 10, 2008 

---------

Good News I got Refund the MoneyBack after my G&P Hid Flashlight got bad,
---------
they said No longer made until they rework on correction the ballast module
---------
then they will make better Flashlight in some summer 2008 with improvement
---------
---------
If you have own a G&P 35W HID 3500 Lumens Flashlight GP771 then you have
problem Starter up the HID Lamp then you can send to them for Fully Refund
---------
no Question asked for this problem (just call or email for refund the flashlight)
---------
Thank you for help :twothumbs
HiDefLight


----------



## HIDSGT (Jan 10, 2008)

You get what u pay for. Glad to see they refunded u ur $$$$$$.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 12, 2008)

Glad to hear that you got your money back! 

The ballast happens to be only one of this light's problems. Maybe keep an eye on the HID threads here and purchase a light with a good track record.


----------



## HiDefLight (Jan 21, 2008)

Check on Out that one i returned to them and they replacement the ballast
module then re sell over Ebay !! :candle: Do not Buy this Flashlight from them


http://cgi.ebay.com/G-P-35W-HID-3500-Lumens-Tactical-R-C-Flashlight-GP771_W0QQitemZ270204100923


----------



## spacetroll (Jan 21, 2008)

I bought a Scorpion from them that wouldn't run for more than two minutes because of a bad circuit or something, they basically told me to pound sand, stay away from them, they are crooks.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 21, 2008)

HiDefLight said:


> Check on Out that one i returned to them and they replacement the ballast
> module then re sell over Ebay !! :candle: Do not Buy this Flashlight from them
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/G-P-35W-HID-3500-Lumens-Tactical-R-C-Flashlight-GP771_W0QQitemZ270204100923




How do you know it's the same light? You are saying that it was your returned light, correct?


----------



## HiDefLight (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes that was mine return it him and Ebay Seller did replacement
the ballast module then posting item on ebay for Re-Sell item :thumbsdow 


I not buy them !! and ebay try to sell to another person 
then the flashlight get broken down ...:huh: :duh2: :naughty: :mecry:


 d O N o T B u Y o r B i D d I n G T h E H i d F L a S H e R :candle:


----------



## Eric242 (Jan 23, 2008)

It is the same auction they are running everytime they put that HID up on eBay. There´s no way to determine that this particular light is the defective one you returned, or is there?

But I agree, I woulnd´t buy any G&P lights unless there´s a reliable seller in my country who´s taking care any warrenty issues.

Eric


----------



## matthew127 (Oct 7, 2008)

I had one that worked like a charm for about two weeks, and then had the same problem. I've mailed it back to ehobby asia and am since waiting on the return. I wonder if anyone has attempted to mod these? Whatever the problem is, if it could be fixed, it's a great light that I'm thinking has a driver problem but I don't do mods myself and wouldn't know where to start. Customer service has not been especially helpful, which I attribute mainly to the language barrier, though we spent nearly a month debating whether I had charged it properly. I'll advise as to the returned product.


----------



## supershadow25 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello to all and a happy new year 2009.

Today i got my GP771 from ehobbyasia (to germany) and for me (a flashlight newby) it is realy ok. Very good beam and nice material.

But im not sure how to "read" the charge-status:

When i plug in the charger (with out battery), the controllamp is green. Now i put the battery on the charger..... the lamp still green. When i switch on the battery (battery on charger) the lamp goes to red. Ok (i thought). But after ca. 10min it goes green again. Is the battery full now? Is it ok, to put the battery on the charger and use the switch (on/off) ?

Please let me know what is the right way..... thx to you.


greetz from germany and please forgive me for my poor english
supershadow25


----------



## CajunJosh (Jan 3, 2009)

Sounds like the battery is charged if the charger switches to green within 10 minutes. Many of the smart chargers will take a few minutes to indicate that the battery is fully charged when first connected and display a charging status when first powered on.


----------



## TheGreyEminence (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah, should be ok this way (Battery is full).
It´s the same with the batteries from the Microfire HID´s.They have the on/off switch buildt into the battery and it must be set to ON when charging.
Regards...


----------

